# September Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Vote for your favourite "Show & Tell" photo! This month's theme was a little different because it involves photos and the stories behind them. I won't reproduce the stories here, but a link to each post so you can go back and read them.

Once again, there are a couple of submissions that are not eligible, due to insufficient post count. You must have *25 posts to enter*, so keep posting and join us here next month! 

*Ninde'Gold:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest.html#post1791991

Benlora:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest.html#post1791995

Megora:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest.html#post1792011

Jacques2000:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest.html#post1792552

Rob's GRs:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest.html#post1792585

kwhit:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest.html#post1792601

AlanK:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-2.html#post1792699

Blondie:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-2.html#post1792706

jealous1:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-2.html#post1792733

Bentleysmom:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-2.html#post1792836

Ellejee:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-2.html#post1792848

Dexter12:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-3.html#post1793257

Eli's Momma:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-3.html#post1793278

Vinnie's Mom:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-3.html#post1793310

Finn's Fan:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-3.html#post1793369

Dallas Gold:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-3.html#post1793387

turtle66:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-3.html#post1793393

Nomes:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-3.html#post1793407

DNL2448:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-3.html#post1793566

Laurie:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-3.html#post1793588

Claudia M:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-4.html#post1793712

GeorgiaOnMyMind:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-4.html#post1793835

Capt Jack:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-4.html#post1794049

BayBeams:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-4.html#post1794208

MercyMom:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-4.html#post1794331

rabidyankee:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-5.html#post1794347

Otter:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-5.html#post1794565

fozziesmom:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-5.html#post1794596

texy85:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-5.html#post1794605

Pammie:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-5.html#post1794626

Mileysmom:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-5.html#post1794845

mylissyk:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-6.html#post1794960

SimTek:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-6.html#post1795266

Sadie's mum:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-6.html#post1796157

Rainheart:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-6.html#post1796165

Krys!:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-6.html#post1796190

Max's Dad:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-6.html#post1796255

Sweet Summer Time:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-6.html#post1796921

Jushing:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-7.html#post1797384

murrke03:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-7.html#post1798610

Catalina:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-7.html#post1799055

Hearts of Gold:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-7.html#post1799118

JeffP:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-7.html#post1800048

rik:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-7.html#post1801342

Suni52:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-7.html#post1801413

debra1704:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-7.html#post1801431

vleffingwell:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-8.html#post1802980

sameli102:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-8.html#post1803038

Alaska7133:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-8.html#post1803107

Jingers mom:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-8.html#post1803565

Goldengal9:








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/119493-september-photo-contest-9.html#post1806494
*


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

So many great photos. Very hard to choose just one.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

can I vote for them all?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Another tough one...they are all wonderful pictures and stories.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

it wont let me vote. ;(


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I narrowed it down to 3 but those 3 all deserve to win! Can we please cheat and have 3 winners? :uhoh:


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Ahhhh! I cannot pick! Cute overload!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

After much pondering I finally had to make my choice. I agree these photo contests are very stressful


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know if we are allowed to say how each voted but Laurie's picture with the nose smelling the snow is darn precious. I sure hope the puppy will smell the snow again this year.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

You all are better than me, there is no way I can choose just one favorite, there are so many that deserve to be winners, they all are winners.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Bumping up for votes. Only one day left!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many good pics, how can we pick just one.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Poll closes in just a few hours....


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

How do you vote?


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> How do you vote?


When you are logged in and go to the top of the thread, you should see all the entrants' names with a little radio button beside each. Click on the radio button beside the name of the member whose photo you like best.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

It looks like we have a winner. Congratulations, Laurie! You get to pick our next theme. PM coming your way.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats Laurie!! Beautiful picture!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats Laurie! That a beautiful picture of beautiful Reno.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats Laurie !


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

A beautiful photo Laurie, I have a similar one of my beautiful first Golden, Cracker, your photo took me back to that moment too, thank you.x


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats Laurie, beautiful photo


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Laurie, beautiful picture of your gorgeous boy.


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

Amazing photo Laurie! 
Anyone thinking about an October Contest yet?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations Laurie. Very nice photo.


----------

